# Any Cat friendly condo's in Manzanillo?



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Manzanillo is at the top of our retirement list, but we have 2 inside cats, and most condos we find for sale on line state, "no pets". does anyone know the name(s) of any beach front condo complex's that allow cats. If we can narrow our search down to cat friendly condos it would save alot of time. Only interested in buying a condo on the beach with ocean view, elavator, pool, security and on/or close to bus, but not near loud nightclubs. They have these in Hawaii, but not sure about Manzanillo, but a pet friendly building that doesn't allow yappy little lap dogs, or big, barking, howling dogs, (been there, done that), would be perfect. Gracias


----------

